
Ansible Vagrant Examples - geerlingguy
https://github.com/geerlingguy/ansible-vagrant-examples
======
csense
I've worked with Ansible, but not with Vagrant. I was under the impression
that Vagrant solved the same problem as Ansible. So what's the advantage of a
hybrid Vagrant / Ansible solution instead of all-Ansible or all-Vagrant?

~~~
johnthedebs
They don't solve the same problem; Ansible (as you must know) is for
configuration management and remote execution while Vagrant is a set of tools
around VMs to help with development.

I use them together for almost every project I work on, Vagrant spins up the
virtual machine and Ansible sets everything up on it (as well as taking care
of provisioning servers when I'm ready to deploy).

Small plug for my personal open source project using these two technologies
(and many others):
[https://github.com/johnthedebs/basicproject](https://github.com/johnthedebs/basicproject)

